# my hairy guy



## dasexyfroto (Mar 3, 2010)

My guy is a very hairy man. I was wondering if I can get some advice from the ladies on here (and couples and guys I guess) about what he can do about all that hair...removal...etc. Anyone have any tips, advice about coping with hair guys and different sexual tips when making love to a hair guy...etc.


----------



## Cara (Aug 15, 2010)

Ooh, I envy you, I've got more body hair than my hubby! I love those hairy men, but this thread is about you. 

You could approach it as fantasy of having a man shave himself, or of you shaving him. I've shaved (and been shaved) as part of foreplay in my past & it was actually pretty fun.

My only advice on how make love to a hairy guy is to just try to enjoy it & think of how masculine he looks & all the testosterone coursing through his body. 

I know it doesnt really have anything to do w/ his testosterone levels, but I always thought hairy men looked sooo manly & made me feel feminine & sexy when I was naked w/ them.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

A few months ago my wife told me I was turning into a Chia pet. And she was right.

I don't know what happened but I started growing hair everywhere except my head. I had noticed that my running shorts were pulling out pubic hair when I was running (yeah, ouch) so I decided to do some trimming.

Just get a hair clipper and trim him down. If you get it short enough it won't bother you as much. You can make it part of sex play, and maybe he can trim you, too.


----------



## BuddyL33 (Jul 16, 2009)

When trimming don't use anything longer than a 1 guard on your clippers. Anything longer than that is just unsightly!


----------

